# Traum-Brandungstag



## Wulli (12. November 2004)

Moin, moin,

hier mein erster Bericht zur Lage der Nation:

War gestern endlich mal wieder ganz spontan in der Brandung. Schnell ein paar Wattis geholt und ab auf die Autobahn Richtung Ostsee.

Gegen 16.00 habe ich dann mein Ziel in der Nähe von Grömitz erreicht. Angeln ausgepackt und ab mit den Montagen in die relativ ruhige Ostsee.

Lange hats nicht gedauert. Zucken an einer Rute, Anschlag und ........ eine Mini-Scholle, die wieder baden durfte. 

Dann war eine kurze Zeit Ruhe. Gegen 16.30-17.00 Uhr ging es ab. Erst nur Platte: 5 Stück, eine sollte wieder baden. Die Anderen schöne Schollen für eine gute Portion. Ab der Dämmerung kamen die Dorsche. Einer nach dem Anderen. Ich mußte zeitweise die zweite Angel an Land lassen, weil ich so viele Bisse verhauen hab, weil ich immer mit einer Angel beschäftigt war. Im Laufe des Abends kamen so 10 Dorsche zwischen 40-60 cm. an Land. Die kleinen Nemos habe ich gar nicht mehr gezählt. 

Ganz nebenbei war es auch noch sternenklarer Himmel. Und man hat - sofern überhaupt Zeit war - ein paar schöne Schnuppen gesehen.

Gegen 19.30 hat dann meine Kopflampe den Geist aufgegeben|gr: #d :c :v 

und ich mußte einpacken. 

Da ich noch 25 Wattis über hatte, habe ich mir gedacht ich fahre auf die Seebrücke in Grömitz. Gedacht-getan. Dort habe ich dann noch einen Board-Kollegen getroffen, den ich auf diesem Wege noch grüßen möchte! Aber außer einem gerade mal 35 er Dorsch lief da nix. So unterschiedlich kann es sein.

Um 22.00 Habe ich dann eingepackt und mich auf nach Hamburg gemacht. Anschließend habe ich in meiner Stammkneipe noch ein Bauernfrühstück und 3 Halbe verhaftet. Ein toller Tag!!!

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## haukep (12. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

Magst Du mir vieleicht verraten wo Du warst?

mfg
Hauke


----------



## Lotte (12. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

moin-moin,

 bis auf die defekte kopflampe scheinst du ja nen netten abend gehabt zu haben!!! petri zu den fängen!!!


----------



## Wulli (12. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

Moin, 

Hauke: Kommt per pn!!

Lotte: Ja sch.... Technik, sonst wär bestimmt noch mehr drin gewesen... nächstes mal!


----------



## Patty (12. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

@Wulli,
noch mal Petri Heil zu Deinem schönen Fang! 
Grüße auch von mit noch mal, war echt nett Dich kennen zu lernen. 
Schreit nach Wiederholung. Vieleicht am Strand?

Petri Patty


----------



## elefant (12. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

Glückwunsch! - Zur rechten Zeit am rechten Fleck!
Guten Appetit.


----------



## Rosi (12. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Genau so ist das. Die Dorsche beißen bis 20..20,30 Uhr, dann ist 2 Stunden tote Hose und dann kommen die noch größeren D.  In Heiligendamm geht es ab 2 Uhr richtig los. Die Dorsche sind so nah am Ufer, daß man zurück werfen muß. Die Seebrücke ist etwa 150m lang. Die Dorsche sind um 50-60 cm. 
Und nächstes Mal an die Batterien denken!  Heute war ja der Wasserstand 1m niedriger aln normal. Aber das Wasser steigt schon wieder. Es soll bis 1m über normal steigen. Und der Wind dreht auf Nordwest. Leider ist morgen abgrillen auf dem Campingplatz, ich kann erst am Sonntag wieder in die Brandung.


----------



## haukep (13. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

Das habe ich auch gemerkt, dass die Fische bis sehr spät in die Dunkelheit beißen und die Bisse auch sehr kostant sind! Meine Dorsche waren alle Randvoll mit Krebsen von der Dämmerungszeit, aber der Wattwurm hat ascheinend immernoch Platz...

LG
Hauke


----------



## Wulli (15. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

Moin, Patty! Moin Hauke

Klar, wenn ich wieder losfahre, lass ich es Dich wissen. Den Ort kennst Du ja. Weiß aber noch nicht, wann ich wieder loskomme. Habe in Moment "Hochsaison" und viel zu tun. Wird warscheinlich eher spontan entschieden!

Hauke: Das stimmt meine Dorsche waren ALLE voll mit Krebsen und zwar richtig. Das da der Wattwurm noch Platz hatte...? Aber wie gut das die Dorsche nimmersatt sind.!
Wie beschrieben war es bei mir so, daß bei Helligkeit die Schollen - und es waren wirklich Schollen - sehr gut bissen, und erst mit der Dunkelheit der Dorsch. Dann ist es mit den Platten auch echt vorbei. Schade. Werde das nächste mal wohl etwas eher losfahren. Wie es in der Nacht ist kann ich ja nicht sagen, - die Kopflampe!- Kann Dir ja auch bescheid geben, wenn Du willst... Zu dritt ist man nicht alleine....
Gruß

Wulli


----------



## haukep (15. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, Patty! Moin Hauke
> 
> Klar, wenn ich wieder losfahre, lass ich es Dich wissen. Den Ort kennst Du ja. Weiß aber noch nicht, wann ich wieder loskomme. Habe in Moment "Hochsaison" und viel zu tun. Wird warscheinlich eher spontan entschieden!
> 
> ...




Schollen? Wo warst Du denn?

Dir ist schon bewusst, dass auch Flundern mitunter rote Punkte haben, oder ?!  #d 


LG
Hauke


----------



## Wulli (16. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

Wo ich war weißt Du doch... siehe Bericht oben.

Warum? Bist Du der Meinung es waren keine Schollen, sondern Flundern mit roten Punkten?#d ;+ |kopfkrat 

Würde mich interessieren.#c 

Gruß 
Wulli


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*



			
				wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Warum? Bist Du der Meinung es waren keine Schollen, sondern Flundern mit roten Punkten?


er meinte damit das auch Flundern rote Punkte haben und du eventuell Flundern hattest und keine Schollen. Wie war denn die Haut deiner Plattfische? War die richtig glatt wenn du drüber streichst oder war die rau?


----------



## Wulli (16. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

Moin, Meeresangler!


Die Haut??????? Ja hat auch gut geschmeckt! Die sind schon weg, die Schollundern! Lecker, lecker....

Keine Ahnung, aber ich bin mir schon ziemlich Sicher, dass es Schollen waren, is ja eigentlich auch egal sie ham halt gut geschmeckt. Als ehemaliger Fischhändler sollte man zumindest die Grundkenntnisse beherrschen. Obwohl ich nicht von mir behaupten will, dass ich perfekt in Sachen Fischkenntnis bin, in meiner Zeit als Händler habe ich schon so manchen Fisch gesehen...

Ich finde es aber echt toll, dass sich immer so viele an den den Diskussionen und Berichten beteiligen!
Weiter so, Jungs und Mädels! 

Ach, eines habe ich noch:  HSV wird Meister!!!

Gruß#h 

Wulli


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

Naja wenn du mal beruflich mit den Platten usw. zu tun hattets dann waren es sicher auch Schollen. Und lecker sind sie allemal. #6


----------



## Waldi (16. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

Und es waren doch Flundern!


----------



## sbiro (16. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

@ Wulli, immer den Ball flachhalten. Das 6:0 ist nicht richtungsweisend. Aber träumen kann man ja schon mal.


----------



## haukep (16. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

Auf jeden Fall waren es Flundern...Scholle"N"  in der Brandung halte ich für unwarscheinlich...


----------



## Wulli (17. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

Moin, moin,

Alles Klar Leute, es waren Flundern! Oder waren es doch Schlundern? Egal! Kann wirklich sein, dass es Flundern waren, ich habe auch wirklich nicht so genau darauf geachtet.
Auf jeden Fall haben sie geschmeckt.

Und nächste Woche Dienstag geht es wieder los!!!!! - Flundern angeln -


Und, Rainer: Naja, sie müssen ja nicht gleich Meister werden, aber ein Plätzchen in den Cup-Rängen wär ja schon mal was. Vor allem für die Vereinskasse! -wenn sie nicht wieder in der ersten Runde rausfliegen....- njepodnjepopetrowsk oder so ähnlich..


Gruß

Wulli


----------



## sbiro (17. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

@ Wulli, das wünsche ich mir, dass man mal wieder internationale Mannschaften in Hamburg sieht.


----------



## Wulli (18. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

Jo,Jo Rainer!!


Ward Tiet, ward Tiet!! Dat de Jungs vun Madrid hier mol wedder obslagen un sich `ne Klatsche holn!

Gruß

Wulli:q


----------



## Todd (18. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

Oh ja,kann mich noch an ein 5:1 gegen die Königlichen erinnern. Das war noch mit Reimann und Consorten.....


----------



## Patty (19. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

@ Wulli,

hab den nächsten Dienstag als den nächsten Angeltag vernommen. Ich war gestern an dem Strand, angeln war aber nicht möglich. Der Westwind hatte das Wasser sehr weit aus der Bucht gedrückt und ich hatte meine Wathose nicht dabei. Wenn der Wind dreht und ich mir einen freien Tag zurechtschummeln kann, werdeich auch Aufschlagen.

Petri Patty


----------



## Wulli (22. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*



			
				Patty schrieb:
			
		

> @ Wulli,
> 
> hab den nächsten Dienstag als den nächsten Angeltag vernommen. Ich war gestern an dem Strand, angeln war aber nicht möglich. Der Westwind hatte das Wasser sehr weit aus der Bucht gedrückt und ich hatte meine Wathose nicht dabei. Wenn der Wind dreht und ich mir einen freien Tag zurechtschummeln kann, werdeich auch Aufschlagen.
> 
> Petri Patty


Moin, Patty 
will morgen Nachmittag auch los... aber der Wind, der Wind! Steife Brise aus Nordwest haben sie vorausgesagt. Na dann wohl nur mit Wathose, oder?
Mein Kumpel war am Freitag auch an dem Strand. Hat ganz gut gefangen aber nicht besonders große, von 35 bis 45 cm. Davon dann 8 Stück und eine FLUNDER keine Scholle! Sein Kumpel hatte nur 6 Dorsche auch nicht besonders groß... mal sehen. Oder kennst Du eine bessere Stelle bei Norwest?

Und außerdem Wird HSV doch Meister Ich sach nur 3:1 #6 #6 #6 gegen den ehem. TABELLEFÜHRER:q :q :q !!!!! Die wurden mal locker vernascht von unseren Jungs!!!!

Weiter so..

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## Patty (22. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

@ Wulli,

ich denke es bleibt nichts anders übrig als die Wathose. War ja letzte Woche bei Nord-West da und war richtig erschrocken, die erste Sandbank war trocken und auf der zweiten standen die Möwen. 
Weiß aber nicht ob man durch die Rinne durchwaten könnte. 

Ich kann leider erst morgen mittag entscheiden ob ich mit kann, weil ich nicht weiß wie es morgen Abend bei uns im Restaurant ausschaut. 
Ich schau auf jeden Fall ins Board bevor ich los fahre, dann weiß ich wo ich Dich finde! Sonst ruf ich an! Danke für die Nummer.

Petri Patty


----------



## Wulli (23. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

Moin, Patty

ich fahre heute gegen 15.00h in Hamburg los. Bin also gegen 16.00 am besagten Strand zu finden. Falls die Verhältnisse zu schlecht sein sollten, werde ich evtl. kurzfristig umdisponieren. Aber das kannst Du ja per Telefon abfragen.
Würde mich über ein Wiedersehen freuen...

Bis dann
Wulli


----------



## Patty (24. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

Moin Wulli, sorry das ich mich nicht gemeldet habe. Wie schon befürchtet mußte ich arbeiten. War gestern erst um 22.00 Uhr zu Hause und bin heute morgen wieder um 8.00 uhr los. Da war an angeln nicht zu denken. Wie ist der Tag denn gelaufen? Konntest Du vom Strand aus fischen?

Petri Patty


----------



## Wulli (25. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

Moin, moin Patty


ich sach nur: 16 Dorsche 2 Scho... äh Flundern. Aber alles nicht so riesig (zwischen 35-45 cm.) Und UNZÄHLIGE Mini-Dorsche  :v |gr:  NERV!!!

Aber Hochwasser ohne Ende, der Strand war fast weg. Trotzdem alles O.K. 75 Wattis verangelt in 5 Stunden.

Nächstes Mal wieder

Gruß 
Wulli


----------



## haukep (25. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

An welchem Strand ward ihr, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Wulli (26. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

Moin, moin


ich muß jetzte mal ne allgemeine Frage stelle:
ist man mir böse, wenn ich meinen Lieblingsplatz an der Ostsee nicht so gerne veröffentliche??|krach: 
Ich meine, wenn ich solche Berichte schreibe, muß man ja damit rechnen, dass nachgefragt wird,|bla:  aber eigentlich möchte ich die Stelle nicht so gerne bekannt geben. Dann stehen da nachher hundert Angler und das will ja keiner so richtig gerne, oder?|kopfkrat 

Mich würde Eure Meinung dazu mal interessieren... auch wenn Ihr meine Einstellung ******* findet!


Gruß 

Wulli
und das mit dem HSV nicht vergessen!!!!#6 #6 #6


----------



## haukep (26. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

Naja, verstehen kann ich das schon, aber....

Naja, ich bin da halt anders!

LG
Hauke


----------



## Katze_01 (26. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

Moin


@ Wulli

einerseits verstehe ich dich ganz und gar, wer will schon seinen Hotspot Verraten.

aber anderseits ist es auch mal ganz schön zu teilen:g  

und z.b. mit guten Kumpeln die Stelle nochmal zu beangeln und die freude und die möglichkeiten des Fanges zu teilen.

gibt ja immernoch die Möglichkeit der PN um den Platz nicht Öffentlich zu machen.

Katze


----------



## haukep (27. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

Naja, nehmen wir an, keiner würde hier was sagen, dann wäre das ganze Board ziemlich langweilig oder... ?!


----------



## Patty (27. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

Moin Leute,

ich kann Wulli schon verstehen, das Stück Strand ist echt schön und so weit ich das beurteilen kann so gut wie nicht befischt. 
Wir wollten letzte Woche eigentlich zusammen die Würmer baden, aber ich mußte wie so oft arbeiten. 

Aber wer weiß, #c 
vieleicht lüftet er ja sein Geheimnis und wir treffen uns dort alle! 
Das wäre doch was. 
Vieleicht am 15.01. zum "Brandungsangeln der Nordies II"

Petri Patty#h


----------



## haukep (28. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

Wäre doch ein guter Austragungsort....


----------



## Scholle22 (28. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

Hallo Leute,


ist es nich Sch.... egal ob Scholle oder Flundern!!!!  ?????
Er hatte einen geilen Tag und viel Petri, dieses ist doch wichtiger , als das gesabble was es für Platte waren.
Oder ?


----------



## Agalatze (28. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

also erstmal schätze ich auch dass es flundern waren,denn die schollen sind leider sehr selten im flachwasser. gibt aber mischungen aus butt (flunder) und scholle.

zu dem hot spot kann ich nur sagen, dass diese hot spots überall an der ostsee sind.
immer wirst du da auch nicht so gut fangen. habe das schon selber ganz oft erlebt.
der tag,die zeit,das wetter und diverse umstände passten halt einfach.
an anderen tagen gibt es dann wieder andere plätze die super sind.


aber ein dickes petri heil von mir ! freue mich für dich dass du so einen schönen abend hattest.#6


----------



## haukep (28. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

Das stimmt, habe auch an diversen Stränden schon so gute Stunden erlebt. Einmal hatte ich das in Dänemark eine Woche lang...

Da war es aber so extrem, dass wir die Ruten aufgebaut hatten und die Dorsche immer um punkt 21:58 angebissen haben.... |uhoh: 

Das war wirklich verrückt, aber man konnte sich getrost noch einen Kaffee holen, um 21:58 kam auch garantiert erst der erste Biss. Dann ging das Spektakel so 2-3 Stunden und dann war Schluss....

Und vor allem: Die Dorsche waren keine 40 Meter vom Strand weg... #6  #6


----------



## Wulli (29. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

Moin, moin

also wenn ich den Strand verrate werde ich massakriert. Und zwar von dem, der mir die Stelle verraten hat! Der hängt mich auf! Und das will ich nicht#d .... was sollen die Kinder sagen:c :c :q :q 
wir müssen uns dann vielleicht eher "zufällig" da treffen.

Da der Strandabschnitt sehr klein ist, ist er wohl nicht geeignet für ein Treffen mit mehr als 3-4 Anglern.
Gruß

Wulli

und das mit dem HSV nicht vergessen.... 1:3 #6 :q


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (29. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

@all
aber ein gemeinsames angeln am 15 januar kann dennoch stattfinden 
zwar entscheidet der wind ,aber rosenfelde oder dazendorf wären meine wunschstrände|kopfkrat 

süssau/rosenfelde  hab ich bisher immer gut gefangen:q 
und dazendorf ist eine erfahrung die mir fehlt;+


----------



## mikemolto (29. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

.............. sie kamen in Scharen......Tausende........schwer bewaffnet
Brandungsruten, Pilkruten, Karpfen- und Aalruten. Selbst einer mit einer
3 Meter Stippe......:e :e |splat: #q #q #q und stellt euch vor:

die wollten dort doch glatt angeln ??????;+ ;+ :c :c ;+ ;+ 


|kopfkrat Bürgerwehr anrufen ????????? 

Was empfielt da der Apotheker ???

:v 




..


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (29. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

|kopfkrat Was Meint Mike????|kopfkrat


----------



## haukep (29. November 2004)

*AW: Traum-Brandungstag*

@ML: Das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt...?!


----------

